
Multi-Process Android Applications - JakeSc
http://engineering.life360.com/engineering/2016/06/10/multi-process-android-apps/
======
caffeineninja
Great write up. There needs to be more mobile development writeups like this,
they aren't popular compared to, say, developing something functional in a
backend language such as Go, Node or Python that HN seems to love.

------
JakeSc
Are many consumer applications running with a multi-process architecture?

